# Se-L pics



## ballistic (Jul 16, 2002)

These are some pics from the lake last summer. I will post some new pics soon, I have alot of mods I did after these pictures were taken.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

looks good


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

what car?


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

All I see is the River...


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Nice Tree!!


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

I love red sel's


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

love the pink top!


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Can we get a close up shot of the headlights?


----------



## ballistic (Jul 16, 2002)

I will dig through som files and find some more pics of the girls  (i mean the car). . . I will post some up this week-end. We have a ton of them.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

sounds like a good 1 to me..haha :fluffy:


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

I'm having a hard time finding a car. I saw 2 girls and an engine pic.
If you say there's a car there, I'll take your word for it. Nice car. :cheers:


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

could we get shots of the interior?

BtW nice ride


----------



## ballistic (Jul 16, 2002)

Here is an interior shot for you.










and here is a link to the pics of the girls. 

Chicks & Nissans


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

That black Altima in the link is damn near a carbon copy of my Altima. Only difference is your grill has the chrome ring while my grill is a Street Scenes grill painted all black. Both cars look good.


----------

